# Scraped and dented the M3 - advice please



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi all,

What a day, took the M3 for its MOT with fingers crossed a little tightly as I've had a bit of financial bad luck lately. As it happens, flew through the MOT, even a comment on how pristine the car was and the fact that it was "solid".

2 minutes after, and leaving the MOT station, I caught a brick wall with metal strip as I negotiated a tight turn (as I have done many a time in much bigger cars) and I heard that scrape you only get when about to lose a lot of money (although I've not heard it before, however, I knew!) I eased myself out of the problem, parked and looked. :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Straight away I hated myself for being such a div and could quite easily have cried!

From the MOT station, I went to one of the closest repair shops for a quote (and also a very good one based on recommendations)

I was very sad, and angry with myself - quoted at just under 1k, plus a further 150 for window brushes that apparently inevitably snap when removing. Quote is pretty much for the whole side to be repaired and resprayed, and also included fixing a cornflake, underpaint rust bubble on the arch.

Here are the pics of the damage.....














































Scratched and dented the top of the door, the bottom of the door (more slightly) the door strip, the handle, and the back arch.

Would like some advice if possible looking at that, and if anyone knows of anyone in the Warwick / Leam area that could take a look for me, as I would like a few quotes first before I have a heart attack.

People keep telling me it doesn't look that bad!!!  It's parked on my drive now, sun shining on it and it may as well be Zak Dingles Renault Van!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

1k for what looks like a days work. Someone's taking the p!ss. Take it elsewhere mate.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Don't feel bad as your not alone, three days after I got my new van I managed to scrape three panels in my own driveway.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

jolls said:


> 1k for what looks like a days work. Someone's taking the p!ss. Take it elsewhere mate.


I thought that, but they did say it would be pretty much a whole side respray, and any other blemishes, including the cornflake on the other side of the rear arch (not pictured) would all be sorted and like new, also 5 days in the shop.



streaky said:


> Don't feel bad as your not alone, three days after I got my new van I managed to scrape three panels in my own driveway.


Kills doesn't it! my poor wife, had me in a major depression / bad mood where she's trying to cheer me up but I keep saying "look at the ferkin car!! I've fecked it right up!!!"


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

streaky said:


> Don't feel bad as your not alone, three days after I got my new van I managed to scrape three panels in my own driveway.


Plus 1. My other half scrapped the front wing getting it out of the garage.

As you say - get some more quotes as it's not a difficult repair by any means. I think you've equated the price you've been given with the difficulty of the repair. I'm not sure what you mean by window brushes - window weather strips? But another £150 my ar5e.

It may be 5 days in the shop but it's not 5 days labour.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ouch! I feel your pain. 

Don't go beating yourself up. 

Alan W


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ah man that sucks donkey balls .


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I feel your pain mate.

Scraping it yourself is gut wrenching, admittedly I've not done panels but I've done the alloys on a new car, 2 in the space of 2 days, and like you said, I could've cried.

We have a 2014 Rs Clio and after washing it tonight, I've just seen 3, FFS, 3!! Stone chips in the middle of the bonnet, gutted like yourself, although not as noticeable as yours but I'm really pee'd off.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm extra gutted for you mate as you have my perfect car. I scraped mine coming out of my relative's garage. I felt like such a **** nugget.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

1k?that can't be right how much is that garage on per hour,like said days work if that


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ouch, feel your pain. Recently pranged my brand new car to the tune of a £900 repair bill. Was not impressed with myself!

I'd say £1k is a little excessive to repair that. I reckon you'd get a quality job for £700 all in.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

1k haha? Suggests to me that he's either seen it's an m3 and assumed you have money to burn or more likely seen how well looked after your car is and has decided it will be more trouble than it's worth to try and hit the standard you have set. Well looked after cars always make a very fussy customer!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Thats not good. I hope you can get it fixed at a good price and standard


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Cheers guys...



Sutty90 said:


> 1k haha? Suggests to me that he's either seen it's an m3 and assumed you have money to burn or more likely seen how well looked after your car is and has decided it will be more trouble than it's worth to try and hit the standard you have set. Well looked after cars always make a very fussy customer!


A couple of people have mentioned this....the car is a 2002 model, but the paintwork is (was!!!!) like that of a 1 year old car. That plus the fact it's usually gleaming, may have made them go to the top end of their quote as they knew I would want it perfect.

If anyone has any suggestions of anywhere to try for a quote I would be grateful, based near Warwick but willing to travel.

I have tried a few today bu just turning up, but most were shut by the time I got there. (didn't drive till late due to having a few beers to drown my sorrows last night!)

Thanks


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

May be a days work for metalwork, filler primer .... then the other qtr panel 


def 3-4 days work and I would price this at 750-900 for blending the side and other qtr panel 

Tommy


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

mr paint said:


> May be a days work for metalwork, filler primer .... then the other qtr panel
> 
> def 3-4 days work and I would price this at 750-900 for blending the side and other qtr panel
> 
> Tommy


Thanks, so maybe quite near the mark then.

Just a thought, think I may know the answer, but has anyone used the likes of Autorestore? One of the mobile set ups, they reckon they do as good a job as any bodyshop.

Cheers


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldn't use one for the entire side of a car . Id happilly have smart work done dents scuffs etc but not the whole side of a car


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

craigeh123 said:


> I wouldn't use one for the entire side of a car . Id happilly have smart work done dents scuffs etc but not the whole side of a car


Thanks craig, but looking at the pics, do you think they would be able to sort the dents / scrapes one at a time? Probably 3 main ones all in.

Or just go for full side respray and repair.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Perhaps the cheapest way would to get the door and rear arch repaired and painted. Looking at the pictures it looks like there is enough room to repair the door and fade the colour out without going onto the front wing. Maybe a smart repair on the remaining imperfections? Myself - I would save up and get it all done at once.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

The smart repair method is not going to work on this one 


It needs to be a bodyshop job with the amount of area to be clear coated 


Tommy


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

defo a bodyshop job 1k is extortion i would say £700 max they probably charged 1k due to the colour of the car and because its a M3 which the make of car doesnt make a difference unless it was carbon fiber. Keep looking for quotes


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like as above, shop around for quotes, I am sure you can get better, the main thing is that it can be repaired. Imagine something worse and you had to scrap it. Take some positives out of it fella but I sympathise with you like the others.


----------

